# 10 Weeks W/Twins and Bleeding



## Phantom710

So I started cramping last night and put it off as gas, but this morning I woke up to fairly heavy spotting and it hasn't seemed to get better. BUT it also hasn't got worse.

I did IVF, so I'd been on meds. I was just taken off progesterone a week ago, so I'm wondering if that could be it?

Just looking for some positive bleed stories.

I'm waiting for my clinic to call me back with what they want me to do. My regular OB is in Hawaii and there is no back up doctor :S


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I bled throughout 1st trimester, huge bleeds at 8 and 12 weeks as well as the odd bout of spotting, but everything was fine. I didn't have any ultrasounds or anything so no cause was ever found. But it is very common to bleed with twins. 

Hope everything is okay in there and you are able to find out asap.


----------



## HappiestMom

I had a bleed at around 9 weeks I think...was just something on my cervix but passed a huge clot and then it stopped..both babies were fine...:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Did the clinic call you back? You really should have an US to confirm everything is OK. Good luck! I hope its nothing!


----------



## amjon

I didn't stop progesterone completely until nearly 14 weeks (and didn't reduce it at all until after 12 weeks). If you need it 10 weeks is a bit early to stop (especially if you don't wean off it). I would definitely call the doctor.


----------



## Juliet11

I had bleeding around then and more in the second tri, it turned out to be a blood clot and after a few bleeds they said it was the size of a quarter and then later a dime. So all turned out okay as I am 31 weeks now and no bleeding for 10 weeks. But I was in the ER twice for ultrasounds when it happened. I needed to know my babies were okay. 
I hope you can see your doctor soon.... Even if its just for reassurance. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Meezerowner

I had 2 bleeding episodes in 1st tri. One was around 9 weeks and was really quite heavy with small clots and a lot of cramping, I was certain it was a MC but it resovled itself in a couple of weeks gradually tailing off. 
Doctors told me that bleeds are common with multiples. 

I have to say I was suprised how much you can bleed and it be nothing serious... also the pain was quite bad as the uterus does get irritated when there is a bleed.

The early pregnancy clinic did weekly scans for me around this time to check the heartbeats and the bleed size. I dont know if you have that sort of service available to you where you are? - but it can be quite nice to have a reassurance scan.

I tried to rest up as this was advised (although they did say in the clinic that it prob doesnt really help just makes you feel better!). Keep hydrated too as this defo helps ease cramping and is good for you anyway.

Good luck and I hope everything will be fine!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I had some bleeding around 11 weeks and they did an u/s and found a subchorionic hematoma. They put me on bed rest and now I'm 20 weeks I haven't had any more bleeding but the hematoma is still there. The Dr said the only way to get rid of it is with bed rest. Hopefully the clinic will call you soon.


----------



## Victory78

I had mild cramps and a heavy bleed at around 9/10 weeks that lasted one day (on a Saturday). I had an US the following Monday morning which confirmed everything was fine and there was no explanation for the bleed. I spent that weekend on the sofa doing absolutely nothing except some googling of bleeding during early pregnancy to try and reassure myself that it was relatively common.

I suggest you really pester for an US ASAP to get checked out.

Good luck x


----------

